# Which visa for new zealand?



## hector0904 (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi there,

Im a 46 year old electrican and looking to emmigrate to either australia or New Zealand. If we go for Australia, I need a sponsor and thats the only way I can get into Oz.

Can anyone advise me how I would go about getting into New Zealand, and what visa I would need, and whether I could do the paper work myself or whether I would have to assign a migration agent to help me out.

Any info you can give me would be greatly appreciated, thanks


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

hector0904 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Im a 46 year old electrican and looking to emmigrate to either australia or New Zealand. If we go for Australia, I need a sponsor and thats the only way I can get into Oz.
> 
> ...


Hi there

Look at Immigration New Zealand - that will tell you everything you should need.


----------

